# Grave crisi economica per Gamestop



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Novembre 2012)

Gamestop registra una *perdita di circa 624 milioni* di dollari nell'ultimo trimestre. Tale perdita deriva da una *drastica riduzione delle vendite* del videogiochi nuovi, usati e dell'Hardware.


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Novembre 2012)

Godo


----------



## Ale (18 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] non si parla di queste cose qui su


----------



## Cm Punk (18 Novembre 2012)

Godo da morire
Sono dei ladri, giochi usati che costano soltanto cinque o 10 euro in meno degli originali
Una volta mi hanno dato un gioco difettoso e pur non avendomi dato neanche lo scontrino non me lo volevano cambiare,però dopo averli minacciati di chiamare la guardia di finanza non si sono fatti problemi a cambiarlo


----------



## juventino (18 Novembre 2012)

Non mi stupisce affatto. Con le loro ladrate è ovvio che dopo un pò la gente si stufa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2012)

Una voolta mi diedero un gioco senza custodia sti ladri, meno male che me l'hanno fatto pagare di meno. Poi non capisco il fatto di mettere le custodie dei giochi esposti, metteteli impacchettati nel magazzino e basta.


----------



## Miro (18 Novembre 2012)

Non so se è correlato a questa notizia, ma sto notando che nei Gamestop stanno facendo una sorta di "pulizie di primavera", prezzi bassissimi su vecchi bundle PS3 (da 99 euro), limited di giochi a 19,90..insomma c'è roba interessante.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2012)

Faranno la fine di Blockbuster


----------



## bmb (18 Novembre 2012)

Non potete capire quanto sto godendo. Per loro, mediaworld e tutti i ladri del settore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Novembre 2012)

Ne godo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Novembre 2012)

GODO GODO GODO

Odio eterno per i ladri di GameStop


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Novembre 2012)

Una sola parola. Ladri.


----------



## Vinz (18 Novembre 2012)

E mi sembra giusto... sono dei ladri professionisti.


----------



## Solo (18 Novembre 2012)

Godo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo che falliscano, così prima che avvenga il fattaccio, faranno degli sconti spaventosi. Alla faccia nostra


----------



## Bawert (18 Novembre 2012)

Se lo meritano


----------



## Butcher (18 Novembre 2012)

Morite!!!


----------



## Ale (18 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] non si parla di queste cose qui su



ok


----------



## cris (18 Novembre 2012)

quanto mi dispiace...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Novembre 2012)

La gente pian piano si rende conto, molto pian piano


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Sono dei rabbini, non c'é da stupirsene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che falliscano, così prima che avvenga il fattaccio, faranno degli sconti spaventosi. Alla faccia nostra



infatti...felice di non aver mai comprato un gioco da quei ladri, se fanno degli sconti mi ci butto


----------



## sheva90 (18 Novembre 2012)

Cosi imparano ad abbassare i prezzi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...felice di non aver mai comprato un gioco da quei ladri, se fanno degli sconti mi ci butto


Io da loro compro solo FIFA, tanto il prezzo è sempre quello a meno che non lo compri online.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Novembre 2012)

Vedo che gamestop raccoglie un'opinione unanime di amore e fedeltà


----------



## Hammer (18 Novembre 2012)

Immenso dispiacere, ladri.


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2012)

Peggio della juve, tipo un anno fa per prendere fifa 12 avevo portato indietro l'11 e me lo avevano valutato tipo 1/2 euro e poi negli scaffali stava tipo a 15/20 euro.


----------



## James Watson (19 Novembre 2012)

Orgasmi multipli.


----------



## gabuz (19 Novembre 2012)

Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta


----------

